# C EPS with S R 11



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Wasn't planned, wasn't even thought of until I saw it hanging there in the shop. My color, my size, my fit. After some swift negotiations with the manager it now keeps my Moots Vamoots and Master company.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Nice ride!

is it a 45 sloping?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Ride Report*

we cant wait to hear your report.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

haydos said:


> Congrats! Nice ride!
> 
> is it a 45 sloping?


Yes 45S with eff TT=51.8cm
Weighs all up 7.4kg, not bad for average peripherals.


----------



## boysa (Apr 8, 2007)

I think many of us have been eagerly anticipating a ride review for the EPS. Please!!


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Question: how easy/hard is it to mount or remove the Schwalbe's from your Neutrons?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got Ultremo R's on my Neutron Ultra's...

First time on the are pretty tight - take a bit of work, after that they are fine to take on and off with your hands only - well, that's what i've felt anyway.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Falling in <3 with Colnago all over again.

That's a beautiful bike TiDreaming!


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

TiDreaming said:


> Wasn't planned, wasn't even thought of until I saw it hanging there in the shop. My color, my size, my fit. After some swift negotiations with the manager it now keeps my Moots Vamoots and Master company.


 How do you like the ride?


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Richieg said:


> How do you like the ride?



Havent had a chance to ride it yet but 2 bunch rides this weekend coming up, Ill post after.

Just changed the junky Visia stem for a Deda Servizio 100. Handle bars next but will keep current Visia handlebars until tape gets ratty. Got a nice Deda Elementi 100 h/bar ready to go, the new combo shaves off another 115gms, no biggy but a much safer and better looking front end IMO.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

One of my mates has the exact bike you have - albeit in a 58. He's running Deda Zero 100 SC and a Deda Supernatural bar.

I think i'm going to do the same on mine when it gets delivered. The supernatural just feels right with the new style campy levers. Otherwise it'll be a 3t Rotundo Ltd bar and 3t stem.

I'm very interested to hear how you feel it rides. Beach Rd this weekend?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Dang that is sexy!


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

haydos said:


> One of my mates has the exact bike you have - albeit in a 58. He's running Deda Zero 100 SC and a Deda Supernatural bar.
> 
> I think i'm going to do the same on mine when it gets delivered. The supernatural just feels right with the new style campy levers. Otherwise it'll be a 3t Rotundo Ltd bar and 3t stem.
> 
> I'm very interested to hear how you feel it rides. Beach Rd this weekend?



Hey Haydos, you a Melburnite as well??

Yeah just did the Boulevard then met the boys, then Beach Rd. First impressions.. I have to say very much like the Moots, but the dampening effect of carbon is awesome. Like the quality thud of a luxury car as you slam the door. 

Titanium has the springiness to it. No worse or better, just different form the carbon. Stiffness about the same but no aching ischium or wrists. So far so good.

A luxury rocket is the best I can sum it so far. Ill post a another report as I get more K's on it.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

That's one nice looking ride. I'm liking the color scheme as well. Melbourne, one of my favorites place to eat and drink although the weather can be so changeable, all in the course of one day!



TiDreaming said:


> Wasn't planned, wasn't even thought of until I saw it hanging there in the shop. My color, my size, my fit. After some swift negotiations with the manager it now keeps my Moots Vamoots and Master company.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

TiDreaming said:


> Hey Haydos, you a Melburnite as well??
> 
> Yeah just did the Boulevard then met the boys, then Beach Rd. First impressions.. I have to say very much like the Moots, but the dampening effect of carbon is awesome. Like the quality thud of a luxury car as you slam the door.
> 
> ...


Yeah i'm from melbourne - beautiful day today. Would have been perfect for a ride. I played Cricket today so no ride for me :cryin: tomorrow i'm off to sydney for 4 days so no rides either:sad: 

I'm counting down the days till mine comes...12 weeks and counting! PRZA in a 52 traditional.

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Can you guys help me with the geometry chart on the Colnago site? For the sloping sizes on the EPS, are the top tube numbers effective length or actual length? The drawing makes them look like they may be actual. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

tyro said:


> Can you guys help me with the geometry chart on the Colnago site? For the sloping sizes on the EPS, are the top tube numbers effective length or actual length? The drawing makes them look like they may be actual. Thanks for the help.


The effective top tube designated by the label "O" whereas the actual top tube designated by the "Os". What you need is to know your effective top tube. In my case my EPS is a 45s, thus O=51.8cm (they also give you traditional geometry as an equivalent guide).

http://www.frfsports.com.au/colnago/EPS.htm

For compact geometry the effective top tube is the imaginary line drawn from the top of the seat tube that runs parallel to the ground and intersects at the middle of the head tube.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

TiDreaming said:


> The effective top tube designated by the label "O" whereas the actual top tube designated by the "Os". What you need is to know your effective top tube. In my case my EPS is a 45s, thus O=51.8cm (they also give you traditional geometry as an equivalent guide).
> 
> http://www.frfsports.com.au/colnago/EPS.htm
> 
> For compact geometry the effective top tube is the imaginary line drawn from the top of the seat tube that runs parallel to the ground and intersects at the middle of the head tube.


Ok, got it. Thanks.

By the way, stellar bike! Congrats.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

haydos said:


> Yeah i'm from melbourne - beautiful day today. Would have been perfect for a ride. I played Cricket today so no ride for me :cryin: tomorrow i'm off to sydney for 4 days so no rides either:sad:
> 
> I'm counting down the days till mine comes...12 weeks and counting! PRZA in a 52 traditional.
> 
> Where did you get yours from?


Hope you enjoy your retirement "Haydos" !!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

swuzzlebubble said:


> Hope you enjoy your retirement "Haydos" !!


Thanks mate! Ha ha...

I'm a LH opening bat too like matty hayden...and my last name begins with H...that's where the nickname originated...I just wish I was half as good as the big man.

11 weeks and counting now till my EPS is in my hands! tick... tock...


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

tidreaming,

any ride updates? new pics with the stem/bars?

i'm down to 8 weeks now for mine...


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

haydos said:


> tidreaming,
> 
> any ride updates? new pics with the stem/bars?
> 
> i'm down to 8 weeks now for mine...


Ok so 600kms on the EPS now and just started riding the Moots again so now think I have enough depth in the rides to be able to give you guys a good ride report.

On the flat
It flys, no flex around the BB especially out of the saddle for the sprint. As this is a sloping frame aka "really a compact" the feel is it is fast. It feels faster then the Moots but in reality the average speed on my Cateye reads pretty much the same. On the flats the EPS just edges the Moots. The big integrated head tube make steering very precise but no twitch, I especially love it when maneuvering around the bunch. 

Up the Hills
Very nimble, but the Moots here feels better, probably because overall the Moots is a tad lighter (7.1kg vs EPS of 7.4Kgs) Doesn't sound a lot but over a long climb it all matters. 

Haven't really been able to take either bikes on a true alpine climb, its like that when you live in Melbourne.

Descending is about equal. Both bike make you feel very confident about carving those corners, the EPS seem to really stick maybe its the tyres, but again the big head tube seems to give the whole front a stability I have never really encountered before. The Moots gives better feed back here and that may allow you to compensate as you tend to anticipate any over or under steer but with the EPS you just seem to be able to pick the right line straight away, weird really reminds me of my old x-country/downhill MTB days.

Overall both have great road feel, the carbon soaks up most of the road noise, the titanium seems to float over them if that make sense. I just love the noise both bikes bike makes on warm bitumen. 

The Moots though is a century ride bike, all day comfort, it is stiff but due to the titanium is able to mitigate some rider fatigue through it unique dampening abilities.

However, I am not saying the EPS is not an all day ride, it just feels more like a show pony with street creds you want to show off in the short and fast rides. 

In the end I thought I loved the EPS more but getting back on the Moots has just given me a more acute appreciation for either bike as each have wonderful traits that you don't get in the one package. So Saturdays is EPS day, Sunday Is Moots days and any other day it will be a flip of a coin.

Finally if anyone is considering an EPS, you cant go wrong, there is something for everyone here..it may mean the c50's days are numbered. I think the EPS seems to marketed as a sprinters bike but in reality its super stiff, light and the relax geometry means it can do anything, only the rider will let it down.

Oh yeah, the front end is now the Deda 100 and Newton combo..its beautiful, when my camera works Ill take some new pics and post.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the report! Still waiting for mine but sounds like a made a good decision:thumbsup: 

PS- I have been already planning my #2 ride and ti or steel is the way i'm gonna go.

Pegoretti, Baum and Moots are the 3 leaders at the minute.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Tidreaming,

pics of the bike with the new bars etc?

My EPS is at the shop now! (nearly a month early) Woo Hoo!

Pick it up next week - can't wait.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

haydos said:


> Tidreaming,
> 
> pics of the bike with the new bars etc?
> 
> ...


I am assuming that pics and a ride report will be forthcoming in a timely manner...

What was you total wait time for the frame? Who did you order through? Maestro-uk is saying 10 weeks for an EPS.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Ordered at LBS in country Victoria, Australia with about a 9-10 week turnaround, so maestro sounds accurate.

Pics of frame, wheels, bars etc, next week, groupo the week after...

Cheers


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

Your still pretty happy with the EPS?


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Richieg said:


> Your still pretty happy with the EPS?


Nothing but love for this bike. I have some other positive distractions at the moment so have been out of the saddle hope to be back on the bike(s) again soon. No regrets on the EPS just wish I can afford some Boras for the girl.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

TiDreaming said:


> Nothing but love for this bike. I have some other positive distractions at the moment so have been out of the saddle hope to be back on the bike(s) again soon. No regrets on the EPS just wish I can afford some Boras for the girl.


...I put on two stones due to 'other positive distractions' whilst being away from the bike! Four years later and am still trying to loose the weight 

Could I ask you, is your EPS's bottom bracket Italian or English?


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

MERAKMAN said:


> ...I put on two stones due to 'other positive distractions' whilst being away from the bike! Four years later and am still trying to loose the weight
> 
> Could I ask you, is your EPS's bottom bracket Italian or English?


BB is English


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the same frame - always makes my heart skip when I take it out. There are frames and there are frames - the EPS is just orgasmic!!!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

What are the wheels like ??


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

nicensleazy said:


> What are the wheels like ??


Not just my opinion but prolly still the "best" low profile wheelset around, tough, rigid, not a heavyweight, race or train, it can do it all so yeah Im still very happy. Aesthetically can be better but for the price and lack of carbon on it I am not complaining.


----------

